# Being Featured on Bloggers Today!



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am so excited! I have been featured on BLOGGERS as one of the Bloggers of the day. My profile and Blog "Homesteading On The Internet" has been showcased in Bloggers Home page. 

Will this help my blog? I hope so! 

I wrote a post recently about strong women that seems to be still getting many hits to it. Sometimes writing about something other than gardening and homesteading stuff seems to bring in new readers and followers. Then they get interested in our way of life too. 

Promote your blog by signing up on bloggers, it is free. If you do, follow and vote for me there, and I will do the same for you.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Fantastic!! I love your blog


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you! I got so much traffic from this today. I guess I will pay more attention to bloggers from now.


----------

